# closed threads



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

why did the fishing from a bridge post get shut down?


----------



## north_of_mackinaw (Sep 2, 2003)

Probably because it was answered in the second post then there were several guesses or opinions which serve no purpose other than to confuse the issue. That's the reasoning I have seen used before.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

The man from the UP is correct.

The thread in question had 3 posts deleted as they had nothing to do with the topic. Thus it was time to close. If the content is good and things need to be debated (civilly) I move the thread to sound off.

If you have a question on the topic please let me know ? It can be reopened or moved to sound off.


----------

